# dwarf crayfish



## jon604 (Nov 23, 2010)

just wondering if anyone has seen any other colors of dwarf crayfish other then the orange


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes, Cambarellus Shufeldtii. They are labelled as blue dwarf cray or cajun cray, variations of brown/red/blue/black, smaller than Cambarellus Patzcuarensis. Cajuns are from the southern states, whereas the cpo's are from mexico. I was going back and forth whether to get cpo's or cajuns, went with cpo's because they breed truer (almost all orange offspring), the cajuns apparently are quite a mix. I would like to try them next time though 
They require slightly different water parameters too I believe.

There's some pics here - page will need to be translated 

Louisiana-Zwergflusskrebs
Häutung - Exuvie im Becken lassen » Garnelen, Krebse » Crusta

Just found this that shows 3? species of dwarf cray!... don't know where to get the 3rd species though
Dwarf Cray species


----------



## matti2uude (Apr 22, 2010)

I have the Cambarellus Shufeldtii and they are plain looking. They occasionly have a slight tinge of blue but thats it. I've never seen any other colours from them.


----------



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

i have 2 Shufeldtii (blue) and 1 Cambarellus texanus brown =D


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

matti2uude said:


> I have the Cambarellus Shufeldtii and they are plain looking. They occasionly have a slight tinge of blue but thats it. I've never seen any other colours from them.


Interesting, out of the 4 shufeldtii that were at my lfs recently, 2 were a very nice blue (like the larger species of blue crayfish), one was a deep red, the other was a plain speckled brown. I was very tempted to get them, although my cpo is too big to house with them.



cowvin said:


> i have 2 Shufeldtii (blue) and 1 Cambarellus texanus brown =D


Where did you get your texanus? They look much nicer (patterns) than shufeldtii. (from the google pics )
Also are you cross-breeding the texanus & shufeldtii? If so I may be interested in some offspring


----------



## jon604 (Nov 23, 2010)

where did you see the blues at ?


----------



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

i got the texanus from other country =D, and yes i have few cross-breeding form texanus and shufeldtii =]

show u some photos of mine


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

WOW  Very very nice. Is the second pic a shufeldtii or a cross? That's what I would like to try to find (when I have the space.... )


----------



## jon604 (Nov 23, 2010)

where do i order lol


----------



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

the 2nd one is shufeldtii


----------



## Cate (Jan 27, 2013)

Those are cool!


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 8, 2013)

The self cloning ones are cool. I use them to feed my arrowana. Here's one of them shrimpoftheday.blogspot.ca


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

The blue ones are very cool. Would they eat small fish/shrimp or are they safe in a community tank of small creatures?


----------



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

haha, well they not really big, so you can keep them with some small tetra fish like Neon tetra and I have no problem keeping them in my tetra tank. 
i dun really suggest keeping them in breeding tank like cherry, crs those kind of shrimp... coz some time they can be aggressive and eat the baby shrimp LoL , but yeah you can still keeping them in your shrimp tank(community tank)


----------

